# Chili



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

I just finished off the last few bites of some chili I made the other day and I thought I'd share the recipe. I found it on another forum I found recently. Here's a link to the page: http://www.camp-cook.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2283 It's the first recipe on the page called "Mike's Michigan Red Chili."



> Mike's Michigan Red Chili
> (not too spicy, but leaves a nice warm sensation after eating!)
> 
> 1 can (29 oz) tomato sauce
> ...


I made a few adjustments when I made it. First, instead of using ground beef, I used sirloin steak, cut into cubes. It gave it a nice meaty texture that even my wife (who doesn't really like steak) enjoyed. I imagine elk would make a pretty good substitution here, too.

Second, I didn't have Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce, so I used my Jack Daniels BBQ sauce instead.

I also didn't have a full 1/2 cup of chili powder so I just used all that I had left, it turned out to be just over 1/4 cup. The first day you could really taste the BBQ sauce, and I think the extra chili powder would have balanced that out a bit, but that wasn't as noticeable when I ate it as leftovers a day or two later. Giving time for the flavors to blend really helped.

I have never used habanero sauce on anything, nor do I think my wife would let me. So I sprinkled in a bit of cayenne pepper. I thought it turned out just about right.

I couldn't taste the chocolate in this recipe so I don't know what difference it would make if you left it out. It did have a nice sweetness to it that balanced the heat quite well, but I don't know if that was from of the chocolate or the BBQ sauce. Anyway, I was really pleased with the results and will likely make this one again.

[attachment=0:2377z8wg]PICT0012.JPG[/attachment:2377z8wg]


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Mmmmmm...chili. I think I'll have to give this recipe a try. And I never miss an opportunity to tell on of my favorite jokes:

Texas Chili Cook Off

Judge #3 (Frank) was an inexperienced Chili taster named Frank, who was visiting from Springfield, IL.

Frank: "Recently, I was honored to be selected as a judge at a chili cook-off. The original person called in sick at the last moment and I happened to be standing there at the judge's table asking for directions to the Coors Light truck, when the call came in. I was assured by the other two judges (Native Texans) that the chili wouldn't be all that spicy and besides, they told me I could have free beer during the tasting, so I accepted."


Here are the scorecard notes from the event:


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CHILI # 1 - MIKE'S MANIAC MONSTER CHILI...

Judge # 1 - 
A little too heavy on the tomato. Amusing kick. 

Judge # 2 - 
Nice, smooth tomato flavor. Very mild. 

Judge # 3 - (Frank) - 
Holy [email protected]#&!! What the hell is this stuff? You could remove dried paint from your driveway. Took me two beers to put the flames out. I hope that's the worst one. These Texans are crazy. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CHILI # 2 - AUSTIN'S AFTERBURNER CHILI..


Judge # 1 - 
Smoky, with a hint of pork. Slight jalapeno tang. 

Judge # 2 - 
Exciting BBQ flavor, needs more peppers to be taken seriously. 

Judge # 3 - (Frank) - 
Keep this out of the reach of children. I'm not sure what I'm supposed to taste besides pain. I had to wave off two people who wanted to give me the Heimlich maneuver. They had to rush in more beer when they saw the look on my face. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CHILI # 3 - FRED'S FAMOUS BURN DOWN THE BARN CHILI...

Judge # 1 - 
Excellent firehouse chili. Great kick. 

Judge # 2 - 
A bit salty, good use of peppers. 

Judge # 3 - (Frank) - 
Call the EPA. I've located a uranium spill. My nose feels like I have been snorting Drano. Everyone knows the routine by now. Get me more beer before I ignite. Barmaid pounded me on the back, now my backbone is in the front part of my chest. I'm getting [email protected]#&faced from all the beer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CHILI # 4- BUBBA'S BLACK MAGIC...

Judge # 1 - 
Black bean chili with almost no spice. Disappointing. 

Judge # 2 - 
Hint of lime in the black beans. Good side dish for fish or other mild foods, not much of a chili. 

Judge # 3 - (Frank) - 
I felt something scraping across my tongue, but was unable to taste it. Is it possible to burn out taste buds? Sally, the beer maid, was standing behind me with fresh refills. That 300-Lb woman is starting to look HOT...just like this nuclear waste I'm eating! Is chili an aphrodisiac? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CHILI # 5- LISA'S LEGAL LIP REMOVER...

Judge # 1 - 
Meaty, strong chili. Cayenne peppers freshly ground, adding considerable kick. Very impressive. 

Judge # 2 - 
Chili using shredded beef, could use more tomato. Must admit the cayenne peppers make a strong statement. 

Judge # 3 - (Frank) - 
My ears are ringing, sweat is pouring off my forehead and I can no longer focus my eyes. I farted and four people behind me needed paramedics. The contestant seemed offended when I told her that her chili had given me brain damage. Sally saved my tongue from bleeding by pouring beer directly on it from the pitcher. I wonder if I'm burning my lips off. It really pisses me off that the other judges asked me to stop screaming. Screw those ********. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CHILI # 6- VERA'S VERY VEGETARIAN VARIETY... 

Judge # 1 - 
Thin yet bold vegetarian variety chili. Good balance of spices and peppers. 

Judge # 2 - 
The best yet. Aggressive use of peppers, onions, and garlic. Superb. 

Judge # 3 - (Frank) - 
My intestines are now a straight pipe filled with gaseous, sulfuric flames. I [email protected]#& on myself when I farted and I'm worried it will eat through the chair. No one seems inclined to stand behind me except that Sally. Can't feel my lips anymore. I need to wipe my ass with a snow cone. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CHILI # 7- SUSAN'S SCREAMING SENSATION CHILI... 

Judge # 1 - 
A mediocre chili with too much reliance on canned peppers. 

Judge # 2 - 
Ho hum, tastes as if the chef literally threw in a can of chili peppers at the last moment. **I should take note that I am worried about Judge # 3. He appears to be in a bit of distress as he is cursing uncontrollably. 

Judge # 3 - (Frank) - 
You could put a grenade in my mouth, pull the pin, and I wouldn't feel a thing. I've lost sight in one eye, and the world sounds like it is made of rushing water. My shirt is covered with chili, which slid unnoticed out of my mouth. My pants are full of lava to
match my shirt. At least during the autopsy, they'll know what killed me. I've decided to stop breathing it's too painful. Screw it; I'm not getting any oxygen anyway. If I need air, I'll just suck it in through the 4-inch hole in my stomach. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CHILI # 8- BIG TOM'S TOENAIL CURLING CHILI..

Judge # 1 - 
The perfect ending, this is a nice blend chili. Not too bold but spicy enough to declare its existence. 

Judge # 2 - 
This final entry is a good, balanced chili. Neither mild nor hot. Sorry to see that most of it was lost when Judge # 3 farted, passed out, fell over and pulled the chili pot down on top of himself. Not sure if he's going to make it. Poor feller, wonder how he'd have reacted to really hot chili? 

Judge # 3 - (Frank) - 
No Report


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy crap I haven't laughed so hard in a very long time!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have learned that if you add Habaneros to anything it makes it delicious. The rest of my family looks at me like I just barely used the pot for a toilet. The best part is, it guarantees that I will get to eat the left overs by myself.


----------

